# [SOLVED] [mplayer] Mplayer crashed

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie.

Zaktualizowałem stabilną wersję jądra do numeru 3.0.6.

Po aktualizacji, z chwilą gdy próbuję odtworzyć jakikolwiek film mplayerem pojawia się komunikat:

```

MPlayer przerwany sygnałem 11 w module: decode_video

- MPlayer zakończył pracę z powodu złego użycia CPU/FPU/RAM.

  Przekompiluj MPlayera z opcja --enable-debug i wykonaj śledzenie z 'gdb' oraz 

  zdisassembluj. Szczegóły w DOCS/HTML/pl/bugreports_what.html#bugreports_crash.

- MPlayer zakończył pracę. To nie powinno się zdarzyć.

  To może być błąd w kodzie MPlayer LUB twoich sterownikach LUB twojej

  wersji gcc. Jeśli uważasz, że to wina MPlayera, przeczytaj proszę

  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html i postępuj zgodnie z zawartymi tam instrukcjami. Nie jesteśmy

  w stanie pomóc dopóki nie podasz tych danych przy informowaniu o możliwym błędzie.

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7500_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 16 Oct 2011 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo roslin arcon proaudio multimedia wirelay stormfront poly-c x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/as_media/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/arcon /var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/multimedia /var/lib/layman/wirelay /var/lib/layman/stormfront /var/lib/layman/poly-c /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 audacious audiofile auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bidi bittorrent bl bluetooth bogofilter branding bs2b bzip2 caps cdda cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cue cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts cvs cxx daemon dbus dga dirac directfb divx double-precision dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emerge enca encode extensions extras faac faad fat fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg ffmpeg-mt flac flaccelt fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fts3 gdbm gif gimp git glade gnutls gpm gtk iconv imlib jack jpeg ladspa lame lib32 libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes lua lua-cairo lua-imlib mad mikmod mmx mmx2 mng moc modplug modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack ncurses netjack network newmousefocus nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp osdmenu pam pcre perl plugins png ppds pppd pvr python qt-static qt3support radio rar readline reiserfs rtmp ruby schroedinger sdl session slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 static-libs subversion svg symlink sysfs system-ffmpeg tcpd tetex threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack webkit wma xanim xface xlockrc xorg xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm dmix asym empty ioplug plug" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Używam sterowników nvidia-drivers-275.09.07

Problem występował również na wersji przeznaczonej dla niestabilnej wersji.

Proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu problemu.Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Wed Oct 26, 2011 7:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

Debbugowałeś? Pokazuje coś ciekawego?

Pokaż wynik

```
gdb mplayer
```

Ewentualnie jeszcze strace.

ps. Może ram się sypie? Sprawdzałeś dla pewności na poprzednim jajku?

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

podpowiedz proszę jak użyć gdb - tak jak piszesz niestety nie działa.

Prubuję uruchomić 

```

 gdb mplayer2 -ao jack -rtc-device /dev/rtc -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 -dvd-device /dev/sr0 -channels 2 -srate 44100 -af-adv force=5:list=resample -af format=u24ne -afm libmad, -af extrastereo=2 -cache-min 5 -font ~/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf -fontconfig -osdlevel 0 -slang pl -font ~/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf -subfont-outline 0 -subfont-blur 3 -subfont-autoscale 3 -sub-fuzziness 0 -subcp enca:pl:cp1250 -osdlevel 0 -slang pl -vo gl:slice-height=0:osd:glfinish:yuv=1,gl2,sdl,vxmc /as_media/filmy/Czterej\ Pancerni\ i\ Pies\ DVDRip/czterej.pancerni.i.pies.e02.radosc.i.gorycz.avi
```

... podczas gdy gdb próbuje mi odczytać polecenie mplayer jako własne opcje

Na wcześniejszym stabilnym jajku wszystko ok.

----------

## joi_

gdb --args mplayer ... 

a później "run" i "bt"

----------

## Pryka

A nie przypadkiem tak?

1.

```
gdb mplayer2
```

2.

```
run -v -ao jack -rtc-device /dev/rtc -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 -dvd-device /dev/sr0 -channels 2 -srate 44100 -af-adv force=5:list=resample -af format=u24ne -afm libmad, -af extrastereo=2 -cache-min 5 -font ~/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf -fontconfig -osdlevel 0 -slang pl -font ~/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf -subfont-outline 0 -subfont-blur 3 -subfont-autoscale 3 -sub-fuzziness 0 -subcp enca:pl:cp1250 -osdlevel 0 -slang pl -vo gl:slice-height=0:osd:glfinish:yuv=1,gl2,sdl,vxmc /as_media/filmy/Czterej\ Pancerni\ i\ Pies\ DVDRip/czterej.pancerni.i.pies.e02.radosc.i.gorycz.avi
```

I dopiero teraz:

3.

```
bt
```

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

wyjście gdb mplayer2 

```

numer@gentoo ~ $ gdb mplayer2

GNU gdb (Gentoo 7.2 p1) 7.2

Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://bugs.gentoo.org/>...

Reading symbols from /usr/bin/mplayer2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.

(gdb) run -v -ao jack -rtc-device /dev/rtc -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 -dvd-device /dev/sr0 -channels 2 -srate 44100 -af-adv force=5:list=resample -af format=u24ne -afm libmad, -af extrastereo=2 -cache-min 5 -font ~/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf -fontconfig -osdlevel 0 -slang pl -font ~/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf -subfont-outline 0 -subfont-blur 3 -subfont-autoscale 3 -sub-fuzziness 0 -subcp enca:pl:cp1250 -osdlevel 0 -slang pl -vo gl:slice-height=0:osd:glfinish:yuv=1,gl2,sdl,vxmc /as_media/filmy/Czterej\ Pancerni\ i\ Pies\ DVDRip/czterej.pancerni.i.pies.e02.radosc.i.gorycz.avi

Starting program: /usr/bin/mplayer2 -v -ao jack -rtc-device /dev/rtc -cdrom-device /dev/sr0 -dvd-device /dev/sr0 -channels 2 -srate 44100 -af-adv force=5:list=resample -af format=u24ne -afm libmad, -af extrastereo=2 -cache-min 5 -font ~/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf -fontconfig -osdlevel 0 -slang pl -font ~/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf -subfont-outline 0 -subfont-blur 3 -subfont-autoscale 3 -sub-fuzziness 0 -subcp enca:pl:cp1250 -osdlevel 0 -slang pl -vo gl:slice-height=0:osd:glfinish:yuv=1,gl2,sdl,vxmc /as_media/filmy/Czterej\ Pancerni\ i\ Pies\ DVDRip/czterej.pancerni.i.pies.e02.radosc.i.gorycz.avi

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

MPlayer2 2.0-347-g89b37a3 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team

CPU vendor name: GenuineIntel  max cpuid level: 13

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7500  @ 2.93GHz (Family: 6, Model: 23, Stepping: 10)

extended cpuid-level: 8

extended cache-info: 201351232

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNowExt: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1 SSSE3: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX SSE SSE2 SSSE3 CMOV

get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/codecs.conf'

Reading /home/numer/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/numer/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /etc/mplayer2/codecs.conf: Can't open '/etc/mplayer2/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Using built-in default codecs.conf.

Configuration: --cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --host-cc=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/bin --libdir=/usr/lib64 --confdir=/etc/mplayer2 --datadir=/usr/share/mplayer2 --mandir=/usr/share/man --localedir=/usr/share/locale --enable-translation --disable-svga --disable-arts --disable-kai --disable-tremor --enable-networking --disable-joystick --disable-nemesi --disable-bluray --disable-ftp --disable-inet6 --disable-libnut --disable-smb --disable-cdparanoia --disable-dvdread-internal --disable-libdvdcss-internal --charset=UTF-8 --disable-tv-bsdbt848 --disable-ivtv --disable-dvb --enable-radio --disable-radio-capture --disable-musepack --disable-pnm --disable-tga --disable-real --disable-win32dll --disable-md5sum --disable-fbdev --disable-mga --disable-xmga --disable-3dfx --disable-tdfxvid --disable-tdfxfb --disable-xvr100 --disable-esd --disable-nas --disable-pulse --disable-3dnow --disable-3dnowext --disable-altivec --enable-mmx --disable-mmxext --enable-shm --enable-sse --enable-sse2 --enable-ssse3 --enable-debug=3 --disable-dxr3 --disable-ggi --disable-xinerama --enable-menu --disable-vesa

CommandLine: '-v' '-ao' 'jack' '-rtc-device' '/dev/rtc' '-cdrom-device' '/dev/sr0' '-dvd-device' '/dev/sr0' '-channels' '2' '-srate' '44100' '-af-adv' 'force=5:list=resample' '-af' 'format=u24ne' '-afm' 'libmad,' '-af' 'extrastereo=2' '-cache-min' '5' '-font' '/home/numer/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf' '-fontconfig' '-osdlevel' '0' '-slang' 'pl' '-font' '/home/numer/.mplayer/arialuni.ttf' '-subfont-outline' '0' '-subfont-blur' '3' '-subfont-autoscale' '3' '-sub-fuzziness' '0' '-subcp' 'enca:pl:cp1250' '-osdlevel' '0' '-slang' 'pl' '-vo' 'gl:slice-height=0:osd:glfinish:yuv=1,gl2,sdl,vxmc' '/as_media/filmy/Czterej Pancerni i Pies DVDRip/czterej.pancerni.i.pies.e02.radosc.i.gorycz.avi'

Using MMX Optimized OnScreenDisplay

init_freetype

get_path('fonts') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/fonts'

Using nanosleep() timing

get_path('input.conf') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/input.conf'

Can't open input config file /home/numer/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Parsing input config file /etc/mplayer2/input.conf

Input config file /etc/mplayer2/input.conf parsed: 97 binds

Setting up LIRC support...

get_path('czterej.pancerni.i.pies.e02.radosc.i.gorycz.avi.conf') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/czterej.pancerni.i.pies.e02.radosc.i.gorycz.avi.conf'

Playing /as_media/filmy/Czterej Pancerni i Pies DVDRip/czterej.pancerni.i.pies.e02.radosc.i.gorycz.avi.

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/sub/'

[file] File size is 367089664 bytes

STREAM: [file] /as_media/filmy/Czterej Pancerni i Pies DVDRip/czterej.pancerni.i.pies.e02.radosc.i.gorycz.avi

STREAM: Description: File

STREAM: Author: Albeu

STREAM: Comment: based on the code from ??? (probably Arpi)

LAVF_check: AVI format

Detected file format: AVI format (libavformat)

==> Found video stream: 0

======= VIDEO Format ======

  biSize 81

  biWidth 512

  biHeight 384

  biPlanes 0

  biBitCount 24

  biCompression 1446269005='MP4V'

  biSizeImage 589824

Unknown extra header dump: [0] [0] [1] [b0] [3] [0] [0] [1] [b5] [9] [0] [0] [1] [0] [0] [0] [1] [20] [0] [86] [84] [0] [67] [c] [40] [10] [c0] [51] [8f] [0] [0] [1] [b2] [58] [76] [69] [44] [30] [30] [33] [30] 

===========================

[lavf] stream 0: video (mpeg4), -vid 0

==> Found audio stream: 1

======= WAVE Format =======

Format Tag: 85 (0x55)

Channels: 2

Samplerate: 48000

avg byte/sec: 16000

Block align: 1152

bits/sample: 0

cbSize: 12

mp3.wID=1

mp3.fdwFlags=0x2

mp3.nBlockSize=385

mp3.nFramesPerBlock=1

mp3.nCodecDelay=0

==========================================================================

[lavf] stream 1: audio (mp3), -aid 0

LAVF: 1 audio and 1 video streams found

LAVF: build 3436032

VIDEO:  [MP4V]  512x384  24bpp  25.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

[V] filefmt:42  fourcc:0x5634504D  size:512x384  fps:25.000  ftime:=0.0400

Clip info:

 encoder: VirtualDubMod 1.4.13

Load subtitles in /as_media/filmy/Czterej Pancerni i Pies DVDRip/

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/sub/'

X11 opening display: :0.0

vo: X11 color mask:  FFFFFF  (R:FF0000 G:FF00 B:FF)

vo: X11 running at 1600x1200 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

[x11] Detected wm supports NetWM.

[x11] Detected wm supports FULLSCREEN state.

[x11] Detected wm supports BELOW state.

[x11] Detected wm supports ABOVE state.

[x11] Current fstype setting honours FULLSCREEN ABOVE BELOW X atoms

[gl] using extended formats. Use -vo gl:nomanyfmts if playback fails.

[gl] Using 0 as slice height (0 means image height).

[vo] query(Planar YV12) -> 3

[ass] vf_ass not needed

[ass] FreeType library version: 2.4.7

[ass] FreeType headers version: 2.4.6

[ass] Init

[ass] FreeType library version: 2.4.7

[ass] FreeType headers version: 2.4.6

[ass] Init

get_path('fonts') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/fonts'

get_path('subfont.ttf') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/subfont.ttf'

[ass] Updating font cache

get_path('fonts') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/fonts'

get_path('subfont.ttf') -> '/home/numer/.mplayer/subfont.ttf'

[ass] Updating font cache

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Asking decoder to use 2 threads if supported.

[New Thread 0x7ffff78bc700 (LWP 3588)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff70bb700 (LWP 3589)]

INFO: libavcodec init OK!

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Trying to force audio codec driver family libmad...

Opening audio decoder: [libmad] libmad mpeg audio decoder

dec_audio: Allocating 4096 bytes for input buffer.

dec_audio: Allocating 9216 + 65536 = 74752 bytes for output buffer.

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [mad] afm: libmad (libMAD MPEG layer 1-2-3)

==========================================================================

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 44100Hz/0ch/??...

[libaf] Adding filter extrastereo 

[libaf] Adding filter lavcresample 

Trying preferred audio driver 'jack', options '[none]'

[New Thread 0x7ffff7cf3700 (LWP 3590)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff7c72700 (LWP 3591)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff1a4a700 (LWP 3592)]

AO: [jack] 192000Hz 2ch floatle (4 bytes per sample)

AO: Description: JACK audio output

AO: Author: Reimar Döffinger <Reimar.Doeffinger@stud.uni-karlsruhe.de>

AO: Comment: based on ao_sdl.c

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 192000Hz/2ch/floatle...

[libaf] Adding filter format 

[format] Changing sample format from little-endian 16-bit signed int to little-endian 32-bit float

[format] Accelerated little-endian 16-bit signed int to little-endian 32-bit float conversion

[format] Changing sample format from little-endian 16-bit signed int to little-endian 32-bit float

[format] Accelerated little-endian 16-bit signed int to little-endian 32-bit float conversion

Starting playback...

A:   0.0 V:   0.0 A-V:  0.000 ct:  0.000   0/  0 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 

[ffmpeg] aspect_ratio: 1.333333

VDec: vo config request - 512 x 384 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

Trying filter chain: vo

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.33:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO Config (512x384->512x384,flags=0,'MPlayer',0x32315659)

VO: [gl] 512x384 => 512x384 Planar YV12 

VO: Description: OpenGL

VO: Author: Reimar Doeffinger <Reimar.Doeffinger@gmx.de>

[gl] GLX chose visual with ID 0x2b

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

JackActivationCount::Signal value = 0 ref = 2

[gl] Running on OpenGL 'GeForce GTX 285/PCI/SSE2' by 'NVIDIA Corporation', version '3.3.0 NVIDIA 275.09.07'

[gl] Settings after autodetection: ati-hack = 0, force-pbo = 0, rectangle = 0, yuv = 1

[gl] Creating 512x512 texture...

[gl] Resize: 360x270

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

(gdb) bt

#0  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

#1  0x0000003c99a3c49b in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libnvidia-glcore.so.275.09.07

#2  0x000000000045a939 in ?? ()

#3  0x000000000045aa25 in ?? ()

#4  0x000000000045ab85 in ?? ()

#5  0x000000000045afd0 in ?? ()

#6  0x000000000045b92a in ?? ()

#7  0x0000000000448582 in vo_config ()

#8  0x00000000004d5669 in ?? ()

#9  0x00000000004ab065 in vf_config_wrapper ()

#10 0x00000000004a937f in mpcodecs_config_vo2 ()

#11 0x0000000000549513 in ?? ()

#12 0x0000000000549a40 in ?? ()

#13 0x00000000004a5782 in decode_video ()

#14 0x000000000043c948 in ?? ()

#15 0x000000000043f698 in main ()

(gdb) 

```

----------

## Pryka

Zainstaluj najnowsze, albo świeższe sterowniki nvidia jak możesz, i wtedy zobacz czy odtwarza.

Ewentualnie sprawdź czy coś revdep-rebuild wyłapie.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Najnowsze sterowniki 290.03 pomogły. Zakładając temat jeszcze nie było ich w overlayach.

Dzięki za pomoc!

----------

